
How destructive will a space war be? Could wipe out everything in orbit quickly - tech_timc
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/how-destructive-will-space-war-it-could-wipe-out-everything-orbit-quickly-1663759
======
IntronExon
I’m guessing thst it’s not that the Russians and Chinese are seeking to fight
in LEO, but kill satellites from the ground. LEO is a stupid place to fight,
but a devastating place to damage your enemies communications. If you ignore
treaties and are willing to spend an absolute fortune you could consider
orbital bombardment, but you’ll feel,stupid when your enemy just nukes you
back.

These things make for great sci-fi, but they’re for shit in reality.

